# Bacolod city



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have read that Bacolod city is one of the safest places in the Philippines. Is there anyone that lives around that area that could give me some updated info? Also does Bacolod get hit often by typhoons? I am thinking about going there to meet someone. 


thanks

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Art, I live in Iloilo and have only been to Bacolod once to meet/visit with some relatives of Asawa. It seems to be a nice & safe area. Iloilo is at about the same plane as Bacolod so I would assume the weather should be about the same which is mostly pleasant throughout the year. Seems to me that it would be a nice place o visit/settle in.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi Fred,

I used to live in the Davao city area but I think the problems get worse there. Now they are getting hit by earthquakes a lot now. I have never been to Bacolod. I might be going there in a couple of months. I am hoping the typhoons don't go that far across the islands. I heard Iloilo was nice also. 

thanks
art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been to Bacolod half a dozen times. It seems pretty good. Looks & feels like a smaller city than Iloilo, but has a larger population (and an awesome SM City). Have you watched any vids by Mike Cason - My Philippine Journey? He moved from Iloilo to Bacolod a couple years ago. He has health issues, and is not making as many vids as he used to, but does have some Bacolod content. 

On my short visits I have found Bacolod to be a friendly and accommodating city. Very much like here in Iloilo. As for safety, I have never felt unsafe anywhere in the PIs (of course I have never been down south, even my wife won't go there ha ha). 

Biggest problem I have there is that in Iloilo college girls flirt with me a lot - in Bacolod it is middle aged women that flirt with me. My wife finds that amusing.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

Iloilo it is


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Biggest problem I have there is that in Iloilo college girls flirt with me a lot - in Bacolod it is middle aged women that flirt with me. My wife finds that amusing.


For some reason, whenever we visit Makati, I don't know why, but I seem to attract lady boys.
My GF thinks its hilarious, and will drop off walking with me so she can just follow on behind and laugh...:noidea::embarassed:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> .....
> 
> Biggest problem I have there is that in Iloilo college girls flirt with me a lot ....


Off to Iloilo then for me. :clap2:


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Tiz said:


> For some reason, whenever we visit Makati, I don't know why, but I seem to attract lady boys.
> My GF thinks its hilarious, and will drop off walking with me so she can just follow on behind and laugh...:noidea::embarassed:


My wife will point out cute girls that she thinks I might not have seen...but... sometimes they are LBs. And not just any LBs, very scary ones. She finds that hysterical. I get no respect, I tell ya


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey manitoba---Wait for me. I will go to Iloilo with you. there will be plenty girls for both of us. hahaha

thanks Tukuram for letting us know about the girls. SMILE

art


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have read that Bacolod city is one of the safest places in the Philippines. Is there anyone that lives around that area that could give me some updated info? Also does Bacolod get hit often by typhoons? I am thinking about going there to meet someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Baguio was the safest ? Considering recently even the taxi drivers were voted as the most honest in Philippines etc etc ?  Btw Bacolod isn't bad either but that's my experience like 8 years or so ago

Sent from my ASUS_X008 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

Lots of people saying they live in Iloilo.

How come I didn't see many "foreigners" around when I was there last July?

Where do you hang out? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bibingka said:


> Lots of people saying they live in Iloilo.
> 
> How come I didn't see many "foreigners" around when I was there last July?
> 
> ...


I joke that we are socialized hermits... most keep to themselves ha ha.
I see foreigners all the time at SM City. I was in the city proper all day today and did not see any others (but was not looking for any).


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bibingka said:


> Lots of people saying they live in Iloilo.
> 
> How come I didn't see many "foreigners" around when I was there last July?
> 
> .....


To me that is a plus. Generally I have found that a pretty large portion of foreigners just gather to get drunk in the middle of the afternoon and complain about how much they hate it here and how much they hate the Philippine people.

I was staying in Butuan City a few years ago, my landlord was Scots and a pretty nice guy. He told me that there was a regular get together of foreigners at a local western style eatery and it was usually a good time. I went hoping that the conversations would be along the lines of here, people calmly talking about their experiences in the Philippines and a place for the new guy (me at the time) to learn about the local and living here.

I went one Friday afternoon, to a man, they all got drunk in the middle of the afternoon and spent the entire time complaining about being here, called their wives and GFs LBFM's in front of the ladies and generally were the type of people I try to avoid. (My landlord was not there that day and I believe that he might have been an exception.)

I still have the scars from biting my tongue to not tell them that there were airplanes leaving every day for some place that they might find more to their satisfaction, but you know drunks, that would be fighting words.


Now I am in Panglou Island in Bohol, I found a great place to eat, good western style breakfast and some of the best brewed coffee I have had here. At breakfast time I was pretty much the only one in the place most days. They had a pretty large menu so I went back one late afternoon for supper. 

The place was about half full of a bunch of loud drunks, all foreign males of retirement age. A big argument was going on, one guy who could hardly stand was shouting that everyone thought he was wrong about something that happened a month ago but he was right, just no one would admit it. Others were just as loudly saying that he was wrong and was too stupid to know it. 

I hate drunks, while I like the occasional beer or shot of (Canadian) whiskey, I just hate being around drunks and avoid it as much as I can.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Way to go Manitoba. I give you an A+ for your message.

art


----------



## bibingka (Jul 15, 2019)

I can understand the feeling.

I generally avoid foreigners for the same reasons when I'm in Asia.

But sometimes I like to have a chit-chat 

I was just curious, I would have expected quite more foreigners around, even at the SM City or other malls.

In 3 days I just saw a young couple (both Austrian) who where staying at our hotel (Go Hotels).

Just wondering where all of you were hanging out 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------

